# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Which PAL do you currently use the most?

## For-Life

Since my three week return to the industry and being around for at least a few more weeks, many new lenses have come out.  I was wondering what PAL you use the most?

I have been using the Definity the most during the last few weeks.

----------


## Happylady

I like the Definity and the Definity Short a lot but the reading area seems a little on the small side. My current favorite is the Physio Short. My favorite AR is Crizal Avance. It's the only AR I have ever seen that truly stays clean for a long time. It's also very scratch resistant.

----------


## scriptfiller

I like the Natural.  We rarely have a complaint, even when fit at 18.

----------


## Psychobablr7

We love all the Hoya Freeform Lenses at our office.  Our patients love the vision they get from the lenses,and since Freeform is the future of lens technology we have found that we have no need to use anything less than the best and newest that we can offer our patients. :)

----------


## Happylady

> I like the Natural.  We rarely have a complaint, even when fit at 18.


I remember years ago this lens was recommended with a 24 fit height.

----------


## davelp

I've had a lot of success with the ID Lifestyle, peripheral distortion is very minimal, wide channel, patients love it, they seem to like the Physio too but, not as much, I've worn the Comfort, Definity, Physio plus most of the older Essilor and Sola designs and the Hoya is my favorite by far.

----------


## jonathan barber

> I like the Natural.  We rarely have a complaint, even when fit at 18.


Since we are in the budget category, I have to say I prefer the Ovation over the Natural.

----------


## chip anderson

The best vision I have ever received from a progressive has been with Ziess Individual.

Chip

----------


## eyesee4u

KODAK Unique. Comes in 49+ materials

----------


## EyeCare Rich

I like the Zeiss Individual best, but use the GT23D the most.

----------


## SailorEd

We use the Seiko Supercede almost exclusively here.  When we get into lenses where I use Hi Index lenses or Trivex, the go-to lens is definitely the Seiko Surmount.  I've got many "wows" from it and have never had anyone disappointed.  Both internal free-form lenses.

----------


## OVS

I have just joined Optiboard and just reading some of the discussions. I am intrigued by this progressive lens discussion, such a variety of preferences. Does it really come down to being very knowledgeable about specific brands and understanding that specific design and fit?

----------


## Psychobablr7

In my experience, being knowledgeable about specific brands, designs and fits is key to fitting properly, and its also key to giving the patient the best vision possible with his/her specific rx.  How will we know how the lens will perform if we don't understand it's design?  There are about 591 different progressive lens, and I think it's wise for opticians to be familiar with or at least be aware of what different progressive designs will do with any given rx.  :)

----------


## uncut

Eventually OVS....we learn which lenses work best for plus or minus, and are comfortable visually, and in cost, for our clients.    It's nice to be able to say........"There's a lens for that....":p

----------


## Psychobablr7

Thank you for the warm welcome Uncut :D

----------


## Joann Raytar

Varilux Physio and Seiko Succeed along with their short versions.  On occasion Physio Enhanced

----------


## sharpstick777

> Does it really come down to being very knowledgeable about specific brands and understanding that specific design and fit?


Yes.  We don't have one frame to fit every patient, I don't think we should expect something different from our lenses?  Yes, its more work to study lenses and get beyond the marketing hype, but your patients will truly love if you fit lenses with the same thought and consideration you do frames.  Lenses are harder to analyze and learn about though, require a deep knowledge of physics and some willingness to experiment, and most imporantantly, the willingness to turn off the marketing hype.  But in the end you will have the sastifaction of thousands of happy patients and knowing you are an expert in your field.

----------


## tshirtnchucks

Shamir Autograph II Fixed designs.  Mostly Fixed 15mm. If you need a slightly longer corridor/softer progression, Fixed 18mm.  You can get it in any lens type you can think of that comes in a SV blank.  Also compatible with just about every AR coating since the lab can use any blank they want.

----------


## rdcoach5

GT2, GT23D and Zeiss Individual

----------


## OVS

> Eventually OVS....we learn which lenses work best for plus or minus, and are comfortable visually, and in cost, for our clients.    It's nice to be able to say........"There's a lens for that....":p


This is perfect, optical consumers will get it! At least those with smart phones will. Thanks for making us laugh too!

----------


## kaela

I have recently fit several hyperopic presbyopes in the surrmount lens with tremendous results! We use other seiko lenses, but my overall favorite "fit most" lens is the zeiss individual. Shamir does deserve mentioning, I use the fixed autograph and attitude lenses often along with the spectrum lens, which is Shamirs most recent.

----------


## ken_h_lin

The Definity came with extra mid-range rx right below the reading area, it is a good choice for wearer such as golfer (this is what they purposely designed for), and i believed frames with a bigger B size is strong recommended.  Putting them into small frames is just a wast because u will cut out most of all the extra mid-range rx at the bottom. I am fitting most of my patients with New Comfort, they are working great.

----------


## kcount

Hoya Amplitude as of late. not expensive and well recieved by patients.  For digital, I like Rochester Optical In house, Laramy-K's lens and Shamir Autograph 2.

----------


## HIEYEGUY

I like the Shamir Autograph II. It gives excellent side vision with distance viewing and super good near vision. I can also do computer work as long as I want through the intermediate portion.

----------


## gunner05

Huge hoya fan.  I do mainly lifestyles with a growing percentage of "id instyle" lenses.  Lately, we have done a lot of shamir as well, but I'm having issues with thickness with them.

----------


## gatorbait

I fit a lot of Reveal FF and Ziess Individuals with a majority of the patients saying "WOW!" However, the are expensive so I am looking into the digital 5.0. I hear its comparable to the individual and Autograph II.

----------


## Snitgirl

Hi For-Life,  I am really enjoying the "WOW" I am hearing/getting from patients with the Persona Lenses. I believe they are only available in Canada. River Optical in BC is where I get them. I don't work for them but here is their number. 250-954-0449 Truly great product Plus, this lab can do a lot of specialty work as well. Ask for Nicky and she can send you some information on the lenses. Tell her Michelle Klassen told you to call. :D!

----------


## TomGl

Ok, good feedback but no trends.  What if we limit the scope a little...  

1) do you prefer one lens for presbyopic hyperopic patients and prefer a different lens for mpresbyopic myopic patients?  
2) do you prefer one lens for computer users and another for other occupations?
3) what about short height lens?

Are there other senarios which might cause you to prefer one lens over another?

----------


## gatorbait

> Ok, good feedback but no trends.  What if we limit the scope a little...  
> 
> 1) do you prefer one lens for presbyopic hyperopic patients and prefer a different lens for mpresbyopic myopic patients?  
> 2) do you prefer one lens for computer users and another for other occupations?
> 3) what about short height lens?
> 
> Are there other senarios which might cause you to prefer one lens over another?


1. I use the same lens regardless, its the frame selection I take into consideration.
2. I prefer the Business for computer but not for mechanics or plumbers or electricians
3. I used customized lenses... not more short corridor, long corridor, etc.

----------


## tshirtnchucks

> Ok, good feedback but no trends.  What if we limit the scope a little...  
> 
> 1) do you prefer one lens for presbyopic hyperopic patients and prefer a different lens for mpresbyopic myopic patients?  
> 2) do you prefer one lens for computer users and another for other occupations?
> 3) what about short height lens?
> 
> Are there other senarios which might cause you to prefer one lens over another?


I use the Autograph II for all Rx types. I do prefer to use the Fixed 18 for hyperopes whenever I can use it, but Fixed 15 is usually my go-to.

I am not a big fan of any of the lenses marketed toward VDT use and neither are my doctors, so they actually have the patients measure their VDT working distance and calculate the Rx themselves, with great success.  Then we use that Rx with the same PAL we use for their full Rx.

----------


## eyeskidoc

Good: Zeiss GT23D, Better: (if fit well, if the PD/vertex/panto/wrap #'s are off this lens is a no go) Individual

Good: Hoya ECP, Better: Hoya iD Lifestyle, Best: Hoya iD mystyle

All of the above in Trivex and Purecoat or EX3.

I wear iD Lifestyle, Individual very well, I got a VSP Reveal and could not use it. I hear that is some form of Shamir degisn?

Greg

----------


## Dazza1315

Navigator hts from as low as 20 now and also a Navigator short down to 15 using them for 2months not 1 back for a non-tol all index's

----------


## Kspecs

I am also having great success with the new comfort! Essilor has made the excellent comfort design even better by making the full near available 1 mm sooner, widened the intermediate, and made the periphery even smoother! The cost is reasonable also.  This works for the simpler rx's.  For those patients with higher powers, more astigmatism, or sensitivity issues I use the comfort enhanced or physio enhanced!  I also used the enhanced lenses for those who had previously been a non-adapt and turned them in to successful PAL wearers! 

For those patients who spend most of their day on the computer, the essilor computer progressive is awesome!

----------


## BenK

Varilux Ellipse is a great lens for smaller frames. For the bigger retro frames everyone asks me for I like to use the Comfort or the Physio.

----------


## Jim Henson

I was originally set on the Seiko Supercede. Their Surmount lens was top notch in my opinion. I've also lately tried the Ovation and have no complaints

----------


## prem

use mostly essilor lenses, physio & comfort in high % among essilor lenses.

----------


## James Handgrinder

> Since we are in the budget category, I have to say I prefer the Ovation over the Natural.


We also sell more ovation, don't remember having trouble.

----------


## jonathan barber

> I am also having great success with the new comfort! Essilor has made the excellent comfort design even better by making the full near available 1 mm sooner, widened the intermediate, and made the periphery even smoother! The cost is reasonable also.  This works for the simpler rx's.  For those patients with higher powers, more astigmatism, or sensitivity issues I use the comfort enhanced or physio enhanced!  I also used the enhanced lenses for those who had previously been a non-adapt and turned them in to successful PAL wearers! 
> 
> For those patients who spend most of their day on the computer, the essilor computer progressive is awesome!


My patients are also responding really well to the new Comfort line, particularly the Comfort 2 Short which people seem to love.

----------


## Hieronymous

I always prefer Varilux Physio. It's really good one.

----------


## eyes4u

I've almost always used Essilor products since I started in this business (some 28 years ago).Had the opportunity to try Zeiss lenses...absolutely did not like them. Lens of choice...the Physio enhanced....can fit at 14 and it work! Also the Sapphire anti reflective is outstanding! particularly on drill mounts and rimless with polished edges.:)

----------

